# Wie kann ich eine andere Schriftart in einem HTML-Code einbinden?



## Code46 (27. Februar 2010)

Hi leute, alles klar bei euch?

Mache gerade eine Türkische webseite jedoch bekomme ich beim speichern der html datei ein Fehler.Ich benutze die Türkischen Schriftzüge aus der Zeichentabelle.Beim Fehler steht etwas über  UNI - Code  und ANSI Code?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mir weiter helfen könnt


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,

verwende hierfür UTF-8 als Zeichenkodierung.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8

mfg Maik


----------



## Code46 (27. Februar 2010)

Ja und wie mache ich das denn


----------



## Frezl (27. Februar 2010)

Wie man das Charset einer HTML-Datei festlegt, steht hier:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#zeichenkodierung

Der Vorteil von UTF-8 ist, dass es die Schriftzeichen fast aller Sprachen der Welt kennt. Somit kann jeder Browser, der UTF-8 versteht (das sind heutzutage alle), diese Zeichen auch darstellen. Die ISO-Charsets können im Gegensatz dazu nur lateinische Schriftzeichen.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2010)

Vorrangiger als die META-Angabe im Dokumentheader ist die AddDefaultCharset-Direktive auf dem (Apache-) Webserver, mit welcher Zeichenkodierung  das Dokument an den Browser übergeben wird - bei PHP beispielsweise steht dafür die [phpf]header[/phpf]-Funktion zur Verfügung:

```
header('Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8');
```
und dass das Dokument auch utf8-kodiert gespeichert ist (Stichwort: Unicode vs. ANSI-Code).

mfg Maik


----------

